# R.I.P Mikhal Caldwell



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't have the details, but many of the older members might know him. Amazing athlete, musician, and always willing to help anyone in need. Its been an honor to know him and a very sad day to know he is gone. -Peace and love homie!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 8, 2011)

Around here I guess most of you noobs would know him as "Supermans Daddy"....some of the older peeps around here might know his name Mikhal.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 8, 2011)

Your saying supermans daddy from BOP passed away?


----------



## LAM (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.usmta.com/Mikhail_Caldwell-2004.htm

What happened?


----------



## Halo (Sep 8, 2011)

So sorry to hear this RIP SD bro....


----------



## pyes (Sep 8, 2011)

I have his phone number...but i dont want to call and ask that type of stuff....if it is true...rip bro....you helped me out a lot over the years...and you were my mentor.


----------



## pyes (Sep 8, 2011)

trojanman....what are you basing your assumptions off of. i know you said you didnt have details....but how did you hear about it?


----------



## pyes (Sep 8, 2011)

Not really sure if it is true or not, but i cannot find anything in the detroit newspaper or any of the 4 jamaican newspapers.....i hope it is a false rumor.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 8, 2011)

Last activity was just a few days ago. Hope this is verified as false.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey I'm really sorry but its 100% true. I was told by his family. His wife Brenda gave me the info on the services. I have not had the balls to ask what happend to him, but plese do not think I am kidding I'm dead serious. This is a very sad time for he was an awesome man to say the least. I plan to send flowers to the wake/funeral.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have not signed onto BOP site forever...dont remember my password and my email was something different...cause it doesn't know me. Pretty sure he started that site...back in the day there was a couple other small sites started by IM members that I joined.

Some of you might remember him as Mikhal, Tev, Rudeboy, Supermans Daddy...either way its all the same guy. A serious loss to this community and the city of Detroit. A true Legend!


----------



## Flathead (Sep 9, 2011)

WTF?????!!!! This is fuckin horrible!!!!!!! Prayers to his family & friends!!


----------



## sad but true (Sep 12, 2011)

*The old man is no more.  WHO THE FUCK ELSE HAS DONE IT LIKE HIM????*

Thanks to all that knew and loved my old dude.  Your kind words are encouraging.  He died suddenly, but how he died isn't as important as how he lived.  

The old man always said "death is easy. You have to fight to live, every day death is lurking around the corner waiting to snuff you out" 

Wake Thursday at 4:30 PM - 8:00 PM
FUNERAL FRIDAY AT 1:00 

CLORA'S FUNERAL HOME 5801 EAST 7 MILE RD 48234


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2011)

*rip*


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 12, 2011)

sad but true said:


> Thanks to all that knew and loved my old dude. Your kind words are encouraging. He died suddenly, *but how he died isn't as important as how he lived. *
> 
> *The old man always said "death is easy. You have to fight to live, every day death is lurking around the corner waiting to snuff you out" *
> 
> ...


 
i did not have the prevelidge in knowing him but i think the bolded words sum everything up perfectly


----------



## babysis (Sep 14, 2011)

pyes said:


> Not really sure if it is true or not, but i cannot find anything in the detroit newspaper or any of the 4 jamaican newspapers.....i hope it is a false rumor.


 
Michigan Death Notices » from Michigan.com

My brother died of a heart attack.


----------



## Saney (Sep 14, 2011)

The dude died of a Brain Aneurysm..

Maybe he'll come reincarnated as my future step son..


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 14, 2011)

^ You're a prick. 

This is sad news. He was a contributor on BOP. Prayers go to his family.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 14, 2011)

RIP Mikhal, I enjoyed reading your posts.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 14, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> The dude died of a Brain Aneurysm..
> 
> Maybe he'll come reincarnated as my future step son..


----------



## Imosted (Sep 14, 2011)

Rip


----------



## KelJu (Sep 14, 2011)

Damn, I remember him. He was a pretty friendly and respectful guy. RIP!


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 14, 2011)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Around here I guess most of you noobs would know him as "Supermans Daddy"....some of the older peeps around here might know his name Mikhal.



Holy crap!!  He was a great dude.  That sucks big time.  I hope he didn't suffer.  He was a stand up guy.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 14, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> The dude died of a Brain Aneurysm..
> 
> Maybe he'll come reincarnated as my future step son..


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Damn, I remember him. He was a pretty friendly and respectful guy. RIP!



Rip


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 15, 2011)

He's up in the big Gym in the sky pinning FDA approved gears and doing curls in the squat rack..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 15, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> He's up in the big Gym in the sky pinning FDA approved gears and doing curls in the squat rack..


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 15, 2011)

He was always kind to everybody nomatter who he was dealing with. Sad news.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 15, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> He was always kind to everybody nomatter who he was dealing with. Sad news.


 
yea knew him in real life he was a good guy. we would share storys of the J & T


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG....I've been away for a month and had no clue.  SD was my closest friend here and on other boards, we would talk on the phone for hrs on in and had plans to meet up with him in NYC in October.  I'm so upset I feel sick to my stomach.  He just lost his father several months back and was very upset.  I tried to get in touch with him before I had to leave, and never heard back from him.  He was by far one of the kindest men I've met in my entire life....he had everything going for him.  This is just horrible...and can't even swallow right now.  FUCK!!!  

RIP BRO, you will never be forgotten my friend.


/V


----------



## TankZ71 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just learned of the news of Supermansdaddy and it saddens me to hear of his passing.
We have crossed paths on here and at BOP and he always was a respectful and kind person toward me. I pray for his family that they may have peace knowing that their loved one lived a good life and was well respected by many including myself.
May God Bless the soul of Mikhal Caldwell! Rest in Peace my Friend!


----------



## unclem (Sep 16, 2011)

its true he died rip mik we had our differences but i cared about him but i hope the best to his son. the loss is sad even though he didnt take to kind to me after our argument but no one deserves to die so young he was 54 so R.I.P MIK!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 23, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> OMG....I've been away for a month and had no clue.  SD was my closest friend here and on other boards, we would talk on the phone for hrs on in and had plans to meet up with him in NYC in October.  I'm so upset I feel sick to my stomach.  He just lost his father several months back and was very upset.  I tried to get in touch with him before I had to leave, and never heard back from him.  He was by far one of the kindest men I've met in my entire life....he had everything going for him.  This is just horrible...and can't even swallow right now.  FUCK!!!
> 
> RIP BRO, you will never be forgotten my friend.
> 
> ...




Yea man I have trying to connect in person with him for years...we've also talked on the phone a lot and BS'd online. I feel like I really lost a great friend. Its the first time I've ever shed a tear for someone I didn't know in person. For a good week I felt a little out of the ordinary. Still hard to accept he is gone for real.


----------



## damage (Oct 8, 2011)

well damn.......Dude was a mentor to me and I am a newbie to the game. Took me under his wing and gave solid advise and recomendations... One of the kindest most gentle and straightforward people I have ever had the pleasure of conversing with. Extremely knowledgeable as well. A big loss to the community.

RIP.


----------



## G3 (Oct 10, 2011)

This is really horrible. He was one of the first guys that ever gave me advice and he was always so respectful to everyone. I hope his family is ok.


----------



## maskedman72 (Dec 3, 2011)

hello everyone. i was a muay thai student of mikhals since 1993 and was very close to him. he was the biggest inspiration in my life and i will miss him forever. i watched him transform from 147 lbs to the monster he was before he passed. he looked amazing! i am still in shock and i will never get over this loss. he was like a father to me and i feel a huge void in my heart without him in my life. RIP mikhal.

the last pic i have of me and mik togther and a few others. the man was a legend.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2012)

man, i havent been around much lately, but i used to talk to tev on the phone. amazing guy, and always down to earth. wow


----------



## Mudge (Feb 13, 2012)

RIP... always good to those good to him.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 14, 2012)




----------

